# ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0

## messana

```
  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -std=gnu++98 -fno-PIE -c -fno-PIE   -DIN_GCC_FRONTEND  -DIN_GCC     -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -W -Wall -Wno-narrowing -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-format -Wmissing-format-attribute -Woverloaded-virtual -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-variadic-macros -Wno-overlength-strings   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-6.4.0/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-6.4.0/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-6.4.0/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-6.4.0/gcc/../libcpp/include  -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-6.4.0/gcc/../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-6.4.0/gcc/../libdecnumber/bid -I../libdecnumber -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-6.4.0/gcc/../libbacktrace   -o cc1plus-checksum.o -MT cc1plus-checksum.o -MMD -MP -MF ./.deps/cc1plus-checksum.TPo cc1plus-checksum.c

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../../lib64/libz.so when searching for -lz

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/../lib64/libz.so when searching for -lz

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../libz.so when searching for -lz

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libz.so when searching for -lz

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libz.so when searching for -lz

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lz

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-6.4.0/gcc/lto/Make-lang.in:71: lto1] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

rm gcc.pod

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/build/gcc'

make[2]: *** [Makefile:4388: all-stage1-gcc] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/build'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:20222: stage1-bubble] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/build'

make: *** [Makefile:20554: bootstrap-lean] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-6.4.0'

 * 

 * Please include /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-build-logs.tar.bz2 in your bug report.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.9.49-r1:

 * If you are upgrading from a previous kernel, you may be interested

 * in the following document:

 *   - General upgrade guide: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-6.4.0'

 * 

 * Please include /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-build-logs.tar.bz2 in your bug report.

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 
```

 default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome/systemd *

```
 (chroot) funtoomex / # emerge --info 

Portage 2.3.13 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r9, 4.14.8-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.8-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-6600K_CPU_@_3.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:    16382908 total,   7857588 free

KiB Swap:   10239992 total,  10239992 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 30 Dec 2017 07:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 680dabff015bc411643e0d0fcab7e5bd9ac7262c

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r9::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt5 readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="it" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

(chroot) funtoomex / # 

  
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Stai facendo la migrazione al profilo 17.1?

----------

## messana

Nuova installazione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non si se si possa passare subito al profilo 17.1 per una nuova installazione.

La cosa migliore e' scegliere il profilo 13.0 e quando la tua gentoo funziona prima di installare tutto seguire le istruzioni per il passaggio al 17.0.

Ricorda che il profilo 17.1 e' ancora sperimentale

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non sei l'unico con dei problemi https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1074506.html

----------

## messana

Grazie mille delle indicazioni. Buona giornata e auguri di Buon Anno. 

 :Wink: 

----------

## antonellocaroli

Ho piú o meno lo stesso errore....credo

```
r.o beginend.o clone.o eh_cpp.o local.o query.o retry.o rwlock.o useraction.o util.o sjlj.o tls.o method-serial.o method-gl.o method-ml.o x86_sse.o x86_avx.o futex.o

libtool: link: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ranlib .libs/libitm.a

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libitm.la" && ln -s "../libitm.la" "libitm.la" )

make[8]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/build/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/32/libitm'

make[7]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/build/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/32/libitm'

make[6]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/build/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/32/libitm'

make[5]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/build/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/libitm'

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/build/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/libitm'

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/build/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/libitm'

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/build/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/libitm'

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/build'

 * --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

 * LOG FILE: "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-27522.log"

 * 

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: CREAT

S: deny

P: /proc/self/exe

A: /proc/self/exe

R: /proc/self/exe

C: ./conftest 

 * --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 * 

 * Please include /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-build-logs.tar.bz2 in your bug report.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/baselayout-2.4.1-r2:

 * The following users have non-existent shells!

 * halt - /sbin/halt

 * shutdown - /sbin/shutdown

 * You should reboot now to get /run mounted with tmpfs!

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0:

 * 

 * Please include /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0/work/gcc-build-logs.tar.bz2 in your bug report.

 * 

!!! catalyst: run script failed.

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "modules/generic_stage_target.py", line 1244, in run_local

    "run script failed.",env=self.env)

  File "/usr/lib64/catalyst/modules/catalyst_support.py", line 541, in cmd

    raise CatalystError,myexc

CatalystError

None

!!! catalyst: Stage build aborting due to error.

Traceback (most recent call last):

File "/usr/lib64/catalyst/catalyst", line 218, in build_target

    mytarget.run()

File "modules/generic_stage_target.py", line 1304, in run

    apply(getattr(self,x))

File "modules/generic_stage_target.py", line 1249, in run_local

    raise CatalystError,"Stage build aborting due to error."

CatalystError

!!! catalyst: Error encountered during run of target stage2

Catalyst aborting....

lockfile does not exist '/var/tmp/catalyst/tmp/default/stage2-amd64-gentooplayer-0108/.catalyst_lock'
```

Sono con catalyst...ma lo stasso identico errore mi si é presentato in una reinstallazione....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

antonellocaroli, non e' lo stesso errore a te gcc ha compilato correttamente ma nella fase di installazione vuole scrivere al di fuori della sandbox. 

Puoi postare il build.log completo e il /var/log/sandbox/sandbox-27522.log oltre che le use flag utilizzate per gcc?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> antonellocaroli, non e' lo stesso errore a te gcc ha compilato correttamente ma nella fase di installazione vuole scrivere al di fuori della sandbox. 
> 
> Puoi postare il build.log completo e il /var/log/sandbox/sandbox-27522.log oltre che le use flag utilizzate per gcc?

 

Ok stasera posto i due log......

per le USE flag delle gcc con catalyst non saprei dove prenderle....ma posso farlo sull´altro sistema dove comunque ho avuto lo stesso errore..

dove le vedo? emerge --info ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> dove le vedo? emerge --info ?

 

```
$ emerge -pvq =sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0
```

e posta anche emerge --info

----------

## antonellocaroli

Ciao fedeliallalinea,

questi i log

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Tvi4CQAW0ev4jFsLFM9j/

https://bpaste.net/show/30df4f06c288

```
Portage 2.3.13 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r9, 4.13.13RTMinimal-1-rt5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.13.13RTMinimal-1-rt5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_N2940_@_1.83GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     3935152 total,    303344 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 09 Jan 2018 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 4e39bda05490254dcfcec098baadc7a0231ae980

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.8.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r9::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

gallifrey

    location: /var/lib/layman/gallifrey

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 150

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="a52 aac aacplus acl alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bzip2 cli consolekit corefonts crypt cxx dbus dri dsd encode faac flac fortran freesound g3dvl gdbm git gudev hwdb iconv icu id3 id3tag ipv6 lame libsamplerate lv2 mad midi minizip modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg123 multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre policykit python readline realtime seccomp sndfile ssl tcpd timidity truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wav wavpack xattr zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="*" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```
emerge -pvq =sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0  USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp pch (pie) sanitize ssp vtv (-altivec) (-awt) -cilk -debug -doc (-fixed-point) (-gcj) -go -graphite (-hardened) (-jit) (-libssp) -mpx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -pgo -regression-test -vanilla" 

 * IMPORTANT: 11 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

antonellocaroli putroppo non so come aiutarti, non ho mai visto questo tipo di errore e non capisco da cosa possa derivare.

Ci sarebbe la possibilita' di disabilitare la sandbox ma la terrei come ultima spiaggia (FEATURES="-sandbox")

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ci sarebbe la possibilita' di disabilitare la sandbox ma la terrei come ultima spiaggia (FEATURES="-sandbox")

 

Cosa comporterebbe? il mio deve essere un sistema minimale (che uso solo come render audio, senza interfaccia grafica), snello e veloce.

Comunque il problema é legato in qualche modo al profilo 17.

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa comporterebbe? 
> 
> 

 

Niente ho googlato...ho capito piú o meno cosa fa quella opzione..

Non si potrebbe farlo solo per le gcc? ma comunque poi non riesco a risolvere in catalyst...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Niente ho googlato...ho capito piú o meno cosa fa quella opzione..

 

Disabilita la sandbox, in gentoo prima di installare nelle corrette directory installa tutto in /var/tmp/portage/<category>/<package>/image e se nella procedura di install vuole fare qualcosa al di fuori di questa directory da un errore di violazione della sandbox

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Non si potrebbe farlo solo per le gcc? ma comunque poi non riesco a risolvere in catalyst...

 

Si

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -1 gcc
```

----------

